# Neighbourhood Watch



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is Zac on watch this afternoon


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

hehe


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

He looks like a little old man resting on his knuckles watching over his estate LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Awww dear little thing, wat breed is he??? chiuahuah???


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

he is a lovely looking dog


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Awww dear little thing, wat breed is he??? chiuahuah???


Are you ok Loe???


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

AWWWWW thanks for the reply's (i don't get many )

Anyway 'Eolabeo' yah you got the breed right , how did you guess??


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

tashi said:


> Are you ok Loe???


think she's p****d up again! 

lovely looking dog, good pics!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

foxylady said:


> AWWWWW thanks for the reply's (i don't get many )
> 
> Anyway 'Eolabeo' yah you got the breed right , how did you guess??


hey we dont do it on purpose they just get lost sometimes when the forum is moving really fast which it does on occasions we really are a friendly bunch and we always welcome newcomers into our threads but as you have said on the partys thread sometimes they move really fast


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> think she's p****d up again!
> 
> lovely looking dog, good pics!!!!


LOL u know me to well alan 


tashi said:


> Are you ok Loe???


hehe fine tash pmsl


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL u know me to well alan
> 
> hehe fine tash pmsl


beginning to get worried about you my mad friend you been quiet tonight - taking a back seat after last night hey


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

tashi said:


> beginning to get worried about you my mad friend you been quiet tonight - taking a back seat after last night hey


oh yep yep lol...been looking on youtube wile to and throwing the forum havin the odd comment lol.


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you for the comments  and reading ur reply's.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

foxylady said:


> Thank you for the comments  and reading ur reply's.


np...but is he a chiuahuah???


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

foxylady said:


> Here is Zac on watch this afternoon





Eolabeo said:


> Awww dear little thing, wat breed is he??? chiuahuah???


yeah what breed of dog his he????? is it some sort of boxer cross??


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

You two are such wind up merchants


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

garryd said:


> yeah what breed of dog his he????? is it some sort of boxer cross??





tashi said:


> You two are such wind up merchants


What??????


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

but he looks chi to me


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

he is an american bulldog


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

u sure??? hes so small


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> u sure??? hes so small


Loe put your glasses on they are on the table in front of you LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

tashi said:


> Loe put your glasses on they are on the table in front of you LOL


oh yip yip me sees em 

ohhhhhh i see clearly nowww, i was right, his a chiuahuah


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

tashi said:


> he is an american bulldog





tashi said:


> Loe put your glasses on they are on the table in front of you LOL


tashi you know me so well


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> oh yip yip me sees em
> 
> ohhhhhh i see clearly nowww, i was right, his a chiuahuah


and I am a gnome that resembles twiggy


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> tashi you know me so well


love you honey


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

foxylady he is lovely and the neighbourhood watch photo is just magnificent


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

tashi said:


> and I am a gnome that resembles twiggy


PMSL hahaha good one 

seriously tho he is a handsome dog  he is, flatten ya mind but other then that hes gorgeous.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah he is a fine looking dog


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

well folks off to bed now got to go look at some caravans tomorrow keep your fingers crossed they will be suitable


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the nice reply's 

You got to be nice now or my newbie daughter will have something to say.

By the way have you all said 'hi & welcome' to her??

Thanks if you have


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sure have going to introduce her to my girls one is on here already and the other one is going to join


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

tashi said:


> sure have going to introduce her to my girls one is on here already and the other one is going to join


Bad idea really cause we will never get on here


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

nice photo! our cassie spends most of her day watchin out the window too, nosey dog, think she learnt it from me tho, we both got netcurtain rash


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics hes a lovely looking dog


----------

